# Trash can trauma



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nothing to see here people, move along!

_A California woman caught wheeling a trashcan full of body parts was arrested on Monday on charges of homicide._

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...n_of_human_body_parts_down_the_street_ar.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, just goes to show, if you try to put your trash out at the curb too early, someone is going to complain and get you into trouble.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's creepy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

No wonder it wasn't there when I came by to pick it up. Now I'll have to come up with a new $20 prop. :googly:


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

and that why you use Glad Force Flex Fit plastic bags..!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I told her not to dig up the past...


----------

